# Online Sermon On Romans 1:18-32



## Quatchu (Jan 24, 2011)

Does anyone know of any good online sermons on Romans 1:18-32? I'am currently part of a mens Bible study at a non-reformed church, we are studying Romans right now, and i want to go in prepared to support a reformed view on this passage.


----------



## bpkantor (Jan 24, 2011)

SermonAudio.com - Worship from the Book of Romans


----------



## py3ak (Jan 24, 2011)

These come highly recommended:
http://www.puritanboard.com/f45/sinclair-fergusons-80-part-audio-series-book-romans-62876/


----------

